# Best Calvin Bio?



## JM (Jun 9, 2010)

With so many to choose from, which one would you recommend for a public library? 

Thank you.

j


----------



## Reepicheep (Jun 9, 2010)

I really like T.H.L Parker's bio on Calvin.

I also like McGrath's "A Life of John Calvin" which outlines his life, then shows his impact on society through to modern times.

Of course, Schaff's "Swiss Reformation" volume has an awesome overview of Johnny C's life.

D'Aubigne ain't bad either.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 9, 2010)

The question is too broad. For children it would be one choice (Simonetta Carr or Vollmer), for young people (Lindner) a different one, history buffs might prefer Beza, a lay person would enjoy Piper or Godfrey, and McGrath or Parker do a fine job for a more recent biography. Selderhuis and Gordon have had mixed reviews. My wife LOVED Douglas Bond's The Betrayal, an historical novel based on the life of Calvin. One of my grandsons enjoyed Simonetta Carr's book which he read when he was 8 or 9.

If you want people to actually READ it, go with the historical novel. If you want a solid book for research, I would choose McGrath. Godfrey is a quick read but well worth it.


----------



## JM (Jun 9, 2010)

We need a bio that would fit a broad readership.


----------



## Reepicheep (Jun 9, 2010)

Check out Parker then, I just read it. It's good:

Amazon.com: John Calvin--A Biography (9780664231811): T.H.L. Parker: Books


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.wscal.edu/bookstore/store/details.php?id=2183

Bob Godfrey's bio of Calvin is very well written. It's brief, accessible and he knows his stuff. 

Bob discussed this volume here:

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/08.31.09Godfrey.mp3

Bruce Gordon's is good but I was disappointed by the degree to which he seemed dependent on secondary literature and the intro seemed a bit overly dramatic. Nevertheless, it's a great place to see the state of the art re the secondary scholarship. 

T H L Parker is still quite good.

F. Wendel is still very useful.


----------



## JM (Jun 9, 2010)

Excellent suggestions, thank you all.


----------



## Jared (Jun 9, 2010)

The only one I have read is John Piper's short biography of Calvin.


----------



## Casey (Jun 10, 2010)

Amazon.com: John Calvin: A Pilgrim's Life (9780830829217): Herman J. Selderhuis: Books


----------

